# un G3 siffleur ?



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour, bonjour !

Je viens de récupérer un iMac G3 400 (bleu) (j'en rêvais, juste pour le délire) et je souhaite le transformer en Jukebox... ça c'est simple, je l'ai fait passé de 10.1 déjà installé à un 10.4 extrêmement allégé, et ça tourne du feu de dieu...

Seul hic: ce matin, en rallumant l'ordinateur (que je n'ai que depuis hier), ce dernier s'est mis à siffler, un truc super désagréable, insupportable même, au point que j'ai du arrêter l'ordi. Je le relance, même sifflement...

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ? Si oui, comment faire pour le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.. !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour !
> 
> Je viens de récupérer un iMac G3 400 (bleu) (j'en rêvais, juste pour le délire) et je souhaite le transformer en Jukebox... ça c'est simple, je l'ai fait passé de 10.1 déjà installé à un 10.4 extrêmement allégé, et ça tourne du feu de dieu...
> 
> ...


 
un sifflement continu ?
indépendant du travail du DD ? 
dès l'allumage ?

ça me fait penser à l'alim de l'écran (la haute tension quoi)...j'avais résolu ce problème en diminuant la puissance de la lumisosité via un réglage à l'intérieur de la bête.....

commence déjà par jouer avec la luminosité et le contraste via les réglages de tigrou

au fait, j'espère que l'upgarde du firmware a été faite avant de passer en OSX ... 

sinon, peut être le DD qui fait un peu de bruit.... si tu as l'occasion de booter sur un autre disque en FW ou sur un autre ordi en target.......

à +


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Hello Arlequin,

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse... 

Chose extr&#234;mement &#233;trange, ledit sifflement s'est arr&#234;t&#233;. Et l'ordi ronronne. Sinon, oui, le sifflement a commenc&#233; d&#232;s l'allumage. Mais j'ai comme l'impression que c'&#233;tait parce qu'il &#233;tait froid (je d&#233;lire peut &#234;tre, mais bon...)... on verra bien au prochain d&#233;marrage.
La luminosit&#233; est r&#234;gl&#233;e sur un peu moins que "moyenne"... on verra bien. Quant au DD, je ne pense pas; un sifflement comme &#231;a, faut vraiment que le DD soit allergique &#224; ma personne, je pense... 

Pour ce qui est de l'install, j'ai test&#233; le bazar &#224; partir d'un DD externe en FW sur lequel il y avait Tiger. Lorsque j'ai vu que tout fonctionnait, j'ai simplement &#233;cras&#233; la version 10.1 qui existait sur le DD de l'iMac par la version all&#233;g&#233;e de Tiger. Mais quid du firmware ? J'imagine que l'upgrade a due &#234;tre faite, car lorsque j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; l'iMac, il y avait d&#233;j&#224; une version de OsX, une vieille version (10.1) mais bon. Et tout semble tourner, donc j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de soucis, si ?

Sinon, tant que j'y suis: apr&#232;s avoir vir&#233; Dashboard, d&#233;sactiv&#233; Spotlight, vir&#233; les langues et pilotes d'impression inutile, vir&#233; les quelques programmes qui ne me serviront pas, y a t'il autre chose &#224; faire pour encore all&#233;ger Tiger ?

Merci, merci... !


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Et je continue avec mes questions: y'a t'il possibilité d'installer Quicktime en v6 sur Tiger, car j'ai l'impression que la v7 rame tout de même un peu (c'est marrant, c'est d'ailleurs le seul truc qui rame...)

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Hello Arlequin,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse...
> 
> ...


 
La température, l'humidité, si si c'est possible, un condensateur fatigué, humide ou froid peut tout à fait siffler...... ma is je ne vais pas approfondir, ce n'est pas trop ma spécialité  

Sans maj du firmware ça peut fonctionner mais cela altère la carte mère et/ou la carte graphique..... fais un tour sur le site apple, le lien pour la mise à jour est là, mais je pense qu'il faut repasser sur 9 pour l'installer, je ne sais plus...... 
pour info, un pote est passé en X sans faire la mise à jour, son G3 a tenu 3 mois puis sifflements puis parasites à l'écran puis...... au revoir merci bon dimanche........à la poubelle !!!! donc, à ta place, je vérifierais, ce serait trop con et ça ne coute rien....

Pour alléger Tigrou...... je pense que ça va, as tu ilife ? garageband/iweb ça prend pas mal de place......

au fait, un petit + de la RAM c'est toujours trèèèès bénéfique ! tu en es à combien ? 
à +


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Poukram ! Tu as raison... faut repasser en Os9 pour vérifier/installer un nouveau Firmware. Le seul hic, c'est que je n'ai évidement plus Os9...  Quelqu'un saurait ou trouver ça ? Il n'y a rien non plus sur mon DVD de Tiger. Peut être sur mon DVD de Panther ?

Pour la Ram, en ce moment, j'ai pas grand chose (128mo). Mais j'ai 2 barrettes de 512Mo de PC100 dans un coin du grenier, que je vais mettre dès que je les aurai retrouvé.

Mais pour le moment, même avec 128Mo de Ram, je suis bluffé par la vitesse (c'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais c'est déjà pas mal).
J'ai viré tout ce qui ne me semblait pas utile dans iLife, oui. Il ne me reste plus que iTunes, en fait... 

Merci, merci !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Poukram ! Tu as raison... faut repasser en Os9 pour vérifier/installer un nouveau Firmware. Le seul hic, c'est que je n'ai évidement plus Os9...  Quelqu'un saurait ou trouver ça ? Il n'y a rien non plus sur mon DVD de Tiger. Peut être sur mon DVD de Panther ?
> 
> Pour la Ram, en ce moment, j'ai pas grand chose (128mo). Mais j'ai 2 barrettes de 512Mo de PC100 dans un coin du grenier, que je vais mettre dès que je les aurai retrouvé.
> 
> ...


 
tu devrais pouvoir vérifier le firm via le menu pomme>info non ? 

je dois avoir un os 9 dans un fond de tiroir..... si tu passes un jour à Bruxelles  

si tu veux voir ce qui prend de la place..... essaye ça, c'est top


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Héhé... je suis chanceux, si je ne me plante pas.

Evidement, c'était tout bête, j'avais pas pensé au pomme>info et j'étais déjà en train de chercher dans mon DVD de Panther si j'avais pas Os9.

Sur le site Apple, la version du Firmware qu'il faut est 4.1.9
Est ce que c'est la même chose que la "Version de la ROM au démarrage"  affiché dans les infos système ? Car si c'est le cas, j'ai la 4.1.9f1 installé, donc tout a l'air d'aller bien...

Ton outil a l'air vachement bien ! Je vais aller jeter un coup d'oeil...

En tout cas, merci pour ton aide précieuse. Et si je passe sur Bruxelles, je te fais signe; ma famille y résidant, j'y vais de temps à autre... 

Merci, merci !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Héhé... je suis chanceux, si je ne me plante pas.
> 
> Evidement, c'était tout bête, j'avais pas pensé au pomme>info et j'étais déjà en train de chercher dans mon DVD de Panther si j'avais pas Os9.
> 
> ...


 
ok, ça a l'air tout bon ! 



			
				TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Et si je passe sur Bruxelles, je te fais signe !


Je note je note


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Re...  

Sais tu si il y a une limite pour la Ram ? Et sais tu si c'est très compliqué de changer le DD. J'ai un DD de 120 Go, sera t'il reconnu ?

Et sais tu s'il est possible de mettre une carte Wi-fi PCMCIA ou un dongle usb wi-fi dans l'ordinateur. Parce que tant qu'a faire, autant le passer sur le réseau sans fil, plutôt qu'avec... 

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Re...
> 
> Sais tu si il y a une limite pour la Ram ? Et sais tu si c'est tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; de changer le DD. J'ai un DD de 120 Go, sera t'il reconnu ?
> 
> ...


 
limite RAM: 1Go

Changer le DD, tr&#232;s simple, en ai d&#233;j&#224; fait plusieurs..... gr&#226;ce &#224; ce site en particulier 

Pour le wifi, essaye &#231;a , visiblement &#231;a passe en usb1 sur un G3, mais n'ai pas test&#233;

Je sais qu'il y a une limite pour le DD, mais je ne sais plus combien....je cherche....

edit: je ne trouve plus, mais je pense que pour le G3 (ATA-33), on doit &#234;tre &#224; 128Go...... donc tout bon pour toi....

si un sp&#233;cialiste passe par l&#224;, merci de nous &#233;clairer.......


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Vi, ça a pas l'air très compliqué, je vais donc m'y mettre... 

Quant à la limite du DD, ça a l'air d'être 128Go, en effet. Donc, c'est tout benef !!!!

Je sens que je vais pouvoir en tirer un truc pas mal de cet iMac... 

(va falloir que je retrouve cette ram, maintenant...)


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

bonne bidouille.....

à +


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Août 2006)

Hé bien voilà, c'est fait.

Un gros DD, de la ram en plus, tout marche !

Merci pour ton aide précieuse... !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien voilà, c'est fait.
> 
> Un gros DD, de la ram en plus, tout marche !
> 
> Merci pour ton aide précieuse... !


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de relancer ce sujet car je suis confront&#233; au m&#234;me probl&#232;me de sifflement que Therabylerm.
Je viens d'achter pour un euro symbolique un iMac G3 DV (400 Mhz) qui tourne suffisamment bien pour que ma copine puisse l'utiliser dans le cadre d'une application bureautique et web.

Mais j'ai &#233;galement un sifflement tr&#232;s aigu par moment, mais uniquement lorsqu'il est en veille ou m&#234;me lorsqu'il est &#233;teint... Cela ne le fait pas souvent, et il suffit que je d&#233;marre ou r&#233;veille l'ordinateur pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre ; mais &#231;a fait un peu peur et c'est tr&#232;s aga&#231;ant ! :mouais: 

Avez-vous une id&#233;e de ce qu'il s'agit ? Est-ce la fin de l'&#233;cran ?

Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses !


----------



## pickwick (11 Janvier 2007)

c'est le disque dur qui siffle sur les imacs g3, il est conseill&#233; de mettre un disque de tres bonne qualit&#233; comme un seagate 7200tr/mn et l&#224; plus de bruit, silence royal.
j'ai fait l'exp&#233;rience 20 fois avec des imacs g3 de toutes les couleurs.


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Janvier 2007)

Bien reçu !  Je vais essayer, mais c'est tout de même bizarre que ça fasse ce bruit là même quand il est éteint, non ? Le disque dur ne tourne plus à ce moment-là...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Janvier 2007)

c'est super! bonne info !
j'ai mon seagate 80Go  7200t/min qui est arrivé à la poste, 
et je vais pouvoir enfin gouter au plaisir silencieux d'un engin plus rapide!
(manque encore Panther)
Patrick


----------



## TheraBylerm (11 Janvier 2007)

pickwick a dit:


> c'est le disque dur qui siffle sur les imacs g3, il est conseill&#233; de mettre un disque de tres bonne qualit&#233; comme un seagate 7200tr/mn et l&#224; plus de bruit, silence royal.
> j'ai fait l'exp&#233;rience 20 fois avec des imacs g3 de toutes les couleurs.



J'ajoute que j'ai encore le sifflement par moment, m&#234;me si j'ai un gros DD dedans, de bonne qualit&#233;, et &#224; 7200trs/min... 

En fait, je me suis rendu compte que l'humidit&#233; (pas la pluie, hein ?) est &#233;galement une cause de sifflement... mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il s'arr&#234;te rapidement lorsque l'ordinateur est chaud.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2007)

Idem, j'ai un 350 qui siffle un peu de temps en temps. Mais dès qu'il est chaud plus de soucis.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2007)

Vercoquin a dit:


> Bien reçu !  Je vais essayer, mais c'est tout de même bizarre que ça fasse ce bruit là même quand il est éteint, non ? Le disque dur ne tourne plus à ce moment-là...


 
et la seule chose qui soit sous tension en permanence (enfin tant que tu retires pas le cordon  )......c'est......l'alimentation.......    

je pencherais donc pour un composant un peu usé style condensateur.....

à +


----------



## Vercoquin (12 Janvier 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> et la seule chose qui soit sous tension en permanence (enfin tant que tu retires pas le cordon  )......c'est......l'alimentation.......
> 
> je pencherais donc pour un composant un peu usé style condensateur.....
> 
> à +


Pas bête !


----------

